# How do I "lock the transponder" on Sat 61.5



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

Seems my transponder on SAT 61.5 keeps changing (it probobly changes on 110 and 119, too). I am in "installation" and "Point Dish"..I sellect the Sat 61.5 and a Transponder with the strongest signal. So at this point, I want to keep the VIP722 "locked on that Transponder".
Is there a way to do this ?
The VIP 722 makes a reference to locking the signal but does not actually say how to. I have tried "select" button ..I leave the setup screen, come back to it and the Transponder indicates it has changed to a different one.
Any suggestions or is this just a dynamic process that the VIP 722 picks whatever it wants.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The receiver automatically "locks" on the sat signal. You don't do anything to cause or prevent that. There are multiple transponders on each sat. Each transponder carries different programming. When you change the channel you are watching, the receiver "knows" which sat and which transponder the channel is on and automatically switches to it. So, you can't LOCK on one transponder and you don't want to or you would be stuck with the channels that are on that one transponder.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

You might want to take a minute to look at the channel info on the EKB Dish Network Channel Chart. For instance, The Science Channel HD is on 129° tr*19* (or 61.5° tr19 depending on location) while The History Channel HD is on 129° tr*31* (or 61.5° tr22). Your box "knows" which transponder to lock onto when you select the channel.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

BadFrog said:


> I leave the setup screen, come back to it and the Transponder indicates it has changed to a different one.


All of those settings on the setup screen are only an aid to aiming your dish. They have no effect on the normal operation of your receiver, and none of them need to be set to anything in order for your receiver to work properly.

The dish type and zip code settings are there solely so the receiver can figrure out and display the azimuth/elevation/skew settings. The satellite number and transponder number are just to select a particular sateliite/transponder pair for the signal strength meter.

These settings have no effect anywhere other than the setup screen, and they are not necessarily preserved when you return to the setup screen.


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

Thanks folks ... that's new info for me .. Here I thought I could just "lock into" the best signal strength .. didn't know programming was distributed on different transponders and rcv'r locks into what is needs for a station.

Thank you for the "education" ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> ... and they are not necessarily preserved when you return to the setup screen.


That's because each time you go there, it's showing you the sat and tp of the channel you were viewing. You can also find out the sat by pressing Info twice (opaque to solid) while watching, but tp is only shown on the Point Dish screen.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

BobaBird said:


> You can also find out the sat by pressing Info twice (opaque to solid) while watching, but tp is only shown on the Point Dish screen.


That's interesting to know, thanks! I knew about the get info trick (only works live, and not with a recording) but didn't know about the transponder lookup part. Neat.


----------

